# Well, he ain't purple.



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

But he's mine anyways.

I told myself I would only get a *purple* betta if I went with my friend to pick her first one. I thought that would deter me from adding to the group at home. Nope.

Meet Sparrow.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! He's very pretty!


----------



## HopeInHeart (Oct 11, 2009)

awww He looks sweet.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

He is a sweetie, another 'puppy fish' like my first betta Goldy. 

I'm happy with him (and the rest of them) but 8 is enough!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

awww he's so cute! puppy bettas are awesome.


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

adorable =}


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

You say that now, until you find you next betta...;-)

Congrats! He's very pretty.


----------

